# Gorgeous jewel beetle



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2015)

Cryptic grasshopper on the forest floor full of leaf litter. Can you find it?



Trigonopteryx sp._MG_6494 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

If you couldn't find it, take a look at this and go back to the first and try again 



Trigonopteryx sp._MG_6485 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful moth, natural light



Cechenena subangustata_MG_5516 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cechenena subangustata_MG_5508 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Gorgeous jewel beetle I spotted one rainy night



Chrysochroa fulminans IMG_7840a copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

The rain drops really add to the shot IMO.



Chrysochroa fulminans IMG_7848a copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Closer..



Chrysochroa fulminans IMG_7853a copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Mar 23, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 23, 2015)

gorgeous is right


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2015)

baturn said:


> Amazing!



Thank you, Brian.



funwitha7d said:


> gorgeous is right



Thanks, funwitha7d.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Mar 26, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## TwilitLens (Mar 26, 2015)

Love that beetle, Orion! I'm curious what lens you used as well as what (if any) close-up filter/extension tube.


----------



## waday (Mar 26, 2015)

That last shot is awesome, Kurt! Also love the grasshopper in #1!


----------



## bribrius (Mar 26, 2015)

enjoyable, again. Love the "find it" thing it adds a entertainment to it as well as wonderful imaging.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Mar 26, 2015)

Great shots! Definitely right about the rain adding to the image too.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 26, 2015)

orionmystery said:


> Cryptic grasshopper on the forest floor full of leaf litter. Can you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be bored by now, but  . . . great shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 26, 2015)

JamesScott86 said:


> My goodness - stunning images.



Thank you, JamesScott86.



TwilitLens said:


> Love that beetle, Orion! I'm curious what lens you used as well as what (if any) close-up filter/extension tube.



Thank you, TwiliteLens. 60mm F2.0 macro lens, no add on.



waday said:


> That last shot is awesome, Kurt! Also love the grasshopper in #1!



Thanks, Wade.



bribrius said:


> enjoyable, again. Love the "find it" thing it adds a entertainment to it as well as wonderful imaging.



Thank you, bribrius. 



Msteelio91 said:


> Great shots! Definitely right about the rain adding to the image too.



Thank you, Matt.



otherprof said:


> You must be bored by now, but  . . . great shots!



Thank you, otherprof.


----------

